# Crysis 2 will support Dx11 (as well as 9, 10)



## Nick259 (Aug 10, 2009)

Some new cryengine 3 info that was presented at SIGGRAPH has been released. I was looking through the slides and I noticed that it said cryengine 3 will support dx 11, look below.







They also released some videos of some of the new technology that will come with the cryengine 3. You can see everything here.



			
				From the Presentation said:
			
		

> Cross-platform engine which supports multiple graphics API like: Xbox 360, PlayStation 3, DirectX 9, DirectX 10.
> DirectX 11 API is coming soon…
> The engine is completely multithreaded.
> We have seamless world streaming technology for huge levels.
> ...


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Aug 10, 2009)

they can keep it


----------



## kenkickr (Aug 10, 2009)

It's called "*Cry*" engine for a reason.  The 3 after it means it will take the computing power of "3" NASA systems to play it @ 30fps


----------



## AltecV1 (Aug 10, 2009)

kenkickr said:


> It's called "*Cry*" engine for a reason.  The 3 after it means it will take the computing power of "3" NASA systems to play it @ 30fps


----------



## Nick259 (Aug 10, 2009)

"We have seamless world streaming technology for huge levels."

I think that should help with the consoles very restricting RAM budget and will stop the levels becoming boring and linear.


----------



## AltecV1 (Aug 10, 2009)

so i understand this right consoles will have dx9 and pc s dx9/10/11 and i hope they take time and optimise this game! or they will go with the strategy like in crysis,sacrifise performance to make it absolutly gorgeous well we just have to wait and see


----------



## AsRock (Aug 10, 2009)

Lolz and still DX9 compatible... Not as if Crysis was any good imo but i do hope they add a better story to there next game i might be a little tempted then.  Is about time they made a FULL game not 1/2 ones( if that ).

I hope there is a boost from using DX11 time will tell i guess.


----------



## KainXS (Aug 10, 2009)

the top 2 look like crysis 1 to me


----------



## zithe (Aug 10, 2009)

KainXS said:


> the top 2 look like crysis 1 to me



All 4 of them are CryEngine 2 screenshots. =\


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 10, 2009)

> Lolz and still DX9 compatible



Thats good. Looks great in DX9 and would suck if it didn't support it.


----------



## laszlo (Aug 10, 2009)

it will be suicide for a game developer not to support dx9


----------



## AsRock (Aug 10, 2009)

CDdude55 said:


> Thats good. Looks great in DX9 and would suck if it didn't support it.





laszlo said:


> it will be suicide for a game developer not to support dx9



Yes which means that were not actually moving forward STILL.  DX10 made DX9 compatible would of been nice at least. But it seems that it's just Another DX9 game made compatible with DX and later DX11.


----------



## btarunr (Aug 10, 2009)

Apart from the third image (rivulet in a forest), all three were rendered on CryEngine2. DX10/DX9. 

http://www.crytek.com/fileadmin/use...8/TheRenderingTechnologiesOfTheCryENGINE2.ppt

http://www.crytek.com/fileadmin/use...ons/2009/A_bit_more_deferred_-_CryEngine3.ppt

Somewhat irrelevant presentations.


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 10, 2009)

AsRock said:


> Yes which means that were not actually moving forward STILL.  DX10 made DX9 compatible would of been nice at least. But it seems that it's just Another DX9 game made compatible with DX and later DX11.



Don't matter to me, thats money saved. Don't need to go out and buy a new OS just to play a game that requires DX10/11.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Aug 10, 2009)

CDdude55 said:


> Thats good. Looks great in DX9 and would suck if it didn't support it.





laszlo said:


> it will be suicide for a game developer not to support dx9



I was never a believer as well.  However, after given the opportunity to try it for myself I found that playing Crysis Warhead in XP SP3 in DX9 mode provided the same gaming experience as Crysis Warhead Win7 using DX10.  Albeit I had to fix a stuttering problem in Win7 that wasn't experienced in XP SP3 and, had noticed no difference in IQ between DX9 and DX10.  The frame rates were similar between the 2 OSs using the same hardware.  

Now I am not going to sensationalize my experience by saying XP SP3 sucks because it doesn't.  Nor do I find the need to glorify Win7 because it's by no means perfect.  What I will say is this:
-if you know you will eventually own a DX11 card 
-see a few game(s) that you would like to play DX11  (Dirt 2, Crysis 2, etc)
-and/or any other personal reason not mentioned

try Win7.  You can always go back to XP SP3 if you are not happy.


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 10, 2009)

Win 7 is going to be very expensive, when it goes down in price i shall get it.

But, is Win 7 a RAM hog like Vista?


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Aug 10, 2009)

CDdude55 said:


> Win 7 is going to be very expensive, when it goes down in price i shall get it.
> 
> But, is Win 7 a RAM hog like Vista?


Compared to XP it does use more ram.  However, since Win7 I've haven't had a need to "end processes" yet.  The only process I know that I want to end is the Indexing.  Other then that Win7 does typically read about 1.25Gigs when XP SP3 read only 500k-650K after about 1 1/2 week of using it (using the same number of programs from XP SP3). Removing some processes can lower the amount of memory used.  However, I've honestly not noticed any ill effects in games and other applications.  

Take a look at the Win7 club.  It will provide you with a lot if useful information that should help acclimate you into Win7 when you believe the price for it is something you find reasonable.  I will certainly update that thread if I find out any news on discounts.  You should still be able to download Win 7 from MS for a trail bases.  But that's not the final version though. So keep that in mind.


----------



## AltecV1 (Aug 10, 2009)

CDdude55 said:


> Win 7 is going to be very expensive, when it goes down in price i shall get it.
> 
> But, is Win 7 a RAM hog like Vista?



when i used the RC version it only used 700-800 megs of ram but it felt FAST like xp(IT IS NOT LIKE VISTA,IT IS A HYBRYD OF XP AND VISTA)


----------



## Kursah (Aug 11, 2009)

CDdude55 said:


> Thats good. Looks great in DX9 and would suck if it didn't support it.



+1

They'd lose a HUGE marketshare to those that might be interested in the game that didn't necessarily have HD res monitors and e-peen vid cards, SLI or CF. I remember running the original on my x1950xtx @ 1440x900, it didn't run great, but medium was ok. The 9600GT pepped it up a lot...but I lost interest in it shortly after that.

I hope that add more polish to the gameplay (though I haven't played Warhead), something to keep you wanting to come back for more beyond the eyecandy and ability for your machine to play it on hi or uber or medium. I think they'll do a better job this time around, I still think Far Cry was an amazing game for it's day, and back then it was stressful on rigs but it was very much worth coming back to...imo they just haven't been able to capture that again, at least like they did. But that could all change...we'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## Wile E (Aug 11, 2009)

CDdude55 said:


> Win 7 is going to be very expensive, when it goes down in price i shall get it.
> 
> But, is Win 7 a RAM hog like Vista?





EastCoasthandle said:


> Compared to XP it does use more ram.  However, since Win7 I've haven't had a need to "end processes" yet.  The only process I know that I want to end is the Indexing.  Other then that Win7 does typically read about 1.25Gigs when XP SP3 read only 500k-650K after about 1 1/2 week of using it (using the same number of programs from XP SP3). Removing some processes can lower the amount of memory used.  However, I've honestly not noticed any ill effects in games and other applications.
> 
> Take a look at the Win7 club.  It will provide you with a lot if useful information that should help acclimate you into Win7 when you believe the price for it is something you find reasonable.  I will certainly update that thread if I find out any news on discounts.  You should still be able to download Win 7 from MS for a trail bases.  But that's not the final version though. So keep that in mind.


Not only that, but Vista and Win7 using ram is done by design. It's not "hogging" it, it's making use of it by making it a cache that's much faster to access than a disk. They both release the memory when a program needs it. 

"Vista hogging ram" is the argument of those that have been duped by naysayers.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 11, 2009)

This will be a console port. It should run on an abacus unless poorly optimized.


----------



## Binge (Aug 11, 2009)

kenkickr said:


> It's called "*Cry*" engine for a reason.  The 3 after it means it will take the computing power of "3" NASA systems to play it @ 30fps



the meme is dead... :shadedshu


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 11, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> This will be a console port. It should run on an abacus unless poorly optimized.



The majority of PC games these days are Consoles ports.:shadedshu


----------



## DrPepper (Aug 11, 2009)

What I find interesting is that the consoles start on crysis 2. How will they know whats going on if they've never heard of crysis.


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 11, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> What I find interesting is that the consoles start on crysis 2. How will they know whats going on if they've never heard of crysis.



Im pretty sure most Consoles gamers have heard of Crysis. But Crysis 2 will probably start with a different storyline, so the Console gamers can get in on the action without getting confused to whats going on in that game.

If Crysis 2 is continuing the story from the first then ya its probably going to be hard for the Console gamers to follow along if they realy want to know what the games about.

Shouldn't be to bad for them.


----------



## Nick259 (Aug 11, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> This will be a console port. It should run on an abacus unless poorly optimized.



You're just another arrogant PC gamer if you think that this will be a console port. Just because it's coming to the consoles doesn't mean it will be a console game. It will be a PC game ported over to the consoles with the focus being on PC like it always has since crytek are one of the most pro PC companies out there.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 11, 2009)

Nick259 said:


> You're just another arrogant PC gamer if you think that this will be a console port. Just because it's coming to the consoles doesn't mean it will be a console game. It will be a PC game ported over to the consoles with the focus being on PC like it always has since crytek are one of the most pro PC companies out there.



Do a little research man. Ill be surprised if we even see another Crytek game for the PC after Crysis and Warhead. If you don't know what I'm talking about then look it up. If you still cant find it PM me and Ill explain.

Bottomline is this WILL be a console port.


----------



## AltecV1 (Aug 11, 2009)

yep it is gonna be a port(hopfully not a bad one)


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 11, 2009)

AltecV1 said:


> yep it is gonna be a port(hopfully not a bad one)



Is there such thing as a good console port?


----------



## AltecV1 (Aug 11, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Is there such thing as a good console port?



well i ment it is playable! you get it


----------



## DrPepper (Aug 11, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Is there such thing as a good console port?



Dead Space


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 11, 2009)

I could careless if its a Console port honestly. As long as it looks good and plays good(meaning the engine scales better then it did in Crysis 1), i'll be fine.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 11, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> Dead Space



Thanks. Never played it. Ill pick it up when it hits the bargain bin


----------



## Binge (Aug 11, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Is there such thing as a good console port?



Mirror's Edge, Left 4 Dead, Fallout 3, CoD 4...


----------



## DrPepper (Aug 11, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Thanks. Never played it. Ill pick it up when it hits the bargain bin



You won't regret it lad its a brilliant game.


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 11, 2009)

Keep in mind that just because a game is made for both Consoles and PC doesn't mean Consoles where/are there first priority in making the game.


----------



## AltecV1 (Aug 11, 2009)

CDdude55 said:


> Keep in mind that just because a game is made for both Consoles and PC doesn't mean Consoles where/are there first priority in making the game.



actuly they are why?because the big bucks are in the console market!


----------



## erocker (Aug 11, 2009)

For PC or console is moot. Games are made on PC's.  

*... and dev. stations for PS3..


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 11, 2009)

AltecV1 said:


> actuly they are why?because the big bucks are in the console market!



If its a big enough game, then i think not.


----------



## wiak (Aug 11, 2009)

lol the console ports will look like crap compared to dx11 pc port


----------



## DrPepper (Aug 11, 2009)

wiak said:


> lol the console ports will look like crap compared to dx11 pc port



Indeed.


----------



## Nick259 (Aug 12, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Do a little research man. Ill be surprised if we even see another Crytek game for the PC after Crysis and Warhead. If you don't know what I'm talking about then look it up. If you still cant find it PM me and Ill explain.
> 
> Bottomline is this WILL be a console port.



Have you heard of CryENGINE 3 LiveCreate?



> The award-winning engine developer will show the powerful new “CryENGINE® LiveCreate™” system.  CryENGINE® LiveCreate™ adds real-time multi-platform editing of game content to Crytek’s original What You See Is What You Play CryENGINE®3 Sandbox™ editor, allowing genuine, synchronized cross platform game development for the first time.
> 
> “CryENGINE® LiveCreate™ allows developers to work with a single editor, but see and play the results in real-time on PC, PS3 and Xbox360, hooked up to a single dev PC.  The engine takes care of the conversion and optimization of assets in real-time; enables instant, cross-platform changes to any part of game creation and as a result materially increases the speed and significantly reduces the risk of multiplatform development.  Multiple teams are no longer necessary for simultaneous cross platform development – all you need now is much larger desks!” said Carl Jones, Director of Business Development for CryENGINE.



This means they can easily develop the game for the PC using a single editor just as the would have done using crysis but this time they can test preformance on the consoles in real time. This time they don't need to choose between consoles or PC because it's so easy to develop for all platforms.


----------



## bracer713 (Feb 27, 2010)

Wonderfully the new CryENGINE 3 does not require porting of any type. When you create the game (weather it is for the 360 pc or ps3) it is automaticly optimized for all three. Visit http://www.crytek.com/technology/cryengine-3/specifications/ for more info.

The CryENGINE 3 is going to rule the gaming industry it will make the game producers money while making the game players extremely happy!


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Feb 27, 2010)

I guess UT3 engine made an inspiration to the multiplatform industry huh? hehe




Nick259 said:


> Have you heard of CryENGINE 3 LiveCreate?
> 
> 
> 
> This means they can easily develop the game for the PC using a single editor just as the would have done using crysis but this time they can test preformance on the consoles in real time. This time they don't need to choose between consoles or PC because it's so easy to develop for all platforms.


Exactly. Hence a reboot of the CryEngine. Framework was revamped for multiplatform ease. In fact, a CryEngine 2 game in the PC can be ported to any console, but would take massive amounts of time and money, and sledgehammering parts of the code. The engine rehaul patches that effort making it easy for the devs


----------



## Nick259 (Feb 27, 2010)

bracer713 said:


> Wonderfully the new CryENGINE 3 does not require porting of any type. When you create the game (weather it is for the 360 pc or ps3) it is automaticly optimized for all three. Visit http://www.crytek.com/technology/cryengine-3/specifications/ for more info.
> 
> The CryENGINE 3 is going to rule the gaming industry it will make the game producers money while making the game players extremely happy!



Hope so, then it would make apsolutely no sense to make it a console exclusive so we should get lots more games with good graphics 

Still, even though I made this thread there's no guarantee that crysis 2 will use dx11. The only thing that is confirmed is that the cryengine 3 will use dx11. However, the release date is Q4 2010 so they should have plenty of time to implement it like they did with dx10 in crysis 1.


----------

